# Patterned my 870 with the new Hevi 13 Magnum Blend Shells



## whitetaco02 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is my set up:  870, 26 inch barrell, 12 gauge, Rhino Choke .660, Lengthened forcing cones and polished barrell by Joe Morales from Rhino Choke Tubes.

First of all, I am not impressed with the new Hevi 13 Magnum Blends in the 5, 6, and 7 shot.  The did not pattern well with my set up at all.

Here are my results from 40 yards and I also attached some pictures for you all to see where they were hitting.

I shot my old shells at a shoot and see target and was very impressed.  They were Hevi 13 2 ounce number 6's and will be shooting them this year as I got the best results from these.

Hevi 13 2 ounce number 6's I had 64 pellets in the turkey at 40 yards.  Here are my results from last year and will be staying with these: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=184375&highlight=hevi+ounce

First Magnum blend shot I only got 113 pellets in a 10 inch circle.  I was very disappointed and had to shoot again.  It looked as if the smaller pellets hit very low and actually spread out more.  I could probably correct this with a different choke but don't see the need!

Second Magnum blend shot I got 163 pellets in a 10 inch circle.  This one was shot by me, first one by my dad.  I could have cheated the circle up a bit and to the left but didn't.

I also attached some more pictures of our set up as well as my son.  He had a great time and kept telling me it was his turn to shoot after I shot.  He is only two! 

P.S.  Anyone local want to buy three magnum blend shells PM me! 
Pictures are kind of out of order but you get the idea.  Overall we had a great time and was very pleased my son handled the shooting like a champ!  Every shot he had ear protection and he never flinched one bit!

Also, on the first shoot and see picture that does say TURKEY.  The k and e kind of ran together but the E is there.  I know how to spell! haha


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 6, 2010)

This is the first magnum blend shot.  Look how far the pattern spread out.


----------



## jbird1 (Mar 6, 2010)

Those Hevi 3 in. 2 oz. 6's are consistently good.  I stocked up on those a couple years ago.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 6, 2010)

I gave a bunch of lures to my neighbor the other day and gave me twenty bucks today for them as he didn't realize how much I gave him.  I am buying another box of #6's on Monday.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 7, 2010)

Guess no one is interested in my thread??


----------



## Duckhawk (Mar 7, 2010)

I am, I just got an 870 and I cant decide on a choke and shell combo but I would like to shoot the Hevi13 2oz. loads but I cant spend a $100.00 on a rhino


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 7, 2010)

Get you a kicks choke with Wichester Supreme #5's.  I believe the constriction is .665.  My dadhas good results with his.  My dad shot this one yesterday.  That is a dead turkey!  I bet if he shot the 3 inch, 2 ounce, #6's he would get better results!  Bass pro has them for sale.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 7, 2010)

Good looking pattern with the blend.......


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting your results.   

Most guys are having better luck with the straight 7's that are new this year.  That one pattern of 163 shot isn't bad, but I got better numbers from a cheaper $20 .665 Undertaker choke with the 3" Hevi-13 2oz #6 load to the tune of 181 shot in a 10" circle at a taped 40yds with a 21" short barrel 870.  But I think the Magnum Blend will probaby end up flopping for Environ-Metal.  I may be wrong, but most guys will end up buying either the straight 6 or 7 loads.  Those 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #7 loads are wicked.  I will have to buy some to try in my 835 and 870.  I believe the 835 is going to shoot them exceptionally well with my Star Dot choke.  I can't wait to try them.  

Anyway, try you some of the new Hevi-13 #7 loads.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, I seen your pattern you shot last year with the 6's and you got 189.  That ain't bad.  That will toast a gobbler.


----------



## Carp (Mar 7, 2010)

How did those Winchester XXs do?


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 7, 2010)

my 870sm liked the 2 1/4 #6's with a Indian Creek .665..... i want to try the #7's also .... and eventually some Nitros


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 7, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Thanks for posting your results.
> 
> Most guys are having better luck with the straight 7's that are new this year.  That one pattern of 163 shot isn't bad, but I got better numbers from a cheaper $20 .665 Undertaker choke with the 3" Hevi-13 2oz #6 load to the tune of 181 shot in a 10" circle at a taped 40yds with a 21" short barrel 870.  But I think the Magnum Blend will probaby end up flopping for Environ-Metal.  I may be wrong, but most guys will end up buying either the straight 6 or 7 loads.  Those 3.5" 2 and 1/4oz #7 loads are wicked.  I will have to buy some to try in my 835 and 870.  I believe the 835 is going to shoot them exceptionally well with my Star Dot choke.  I can't wait to try them.
> 
> Anyway, try you some of the new Hevi-13 #7 loads.



I am going to stick with the 6's.  They pattern well for me.  I do have one 6 load left and three magnum blends left so I should be good to go for the season.  I may just buy another box of 6's just in case!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 7, 2010)

Brad C. said:


> Ok, I seen your pattern you shot last year with the 6's and you got 189.  That ain't bad.  That will toast a gobbler.



Yeah, that is why I figured the Magnum Blend would have been better but it wasn't.  It may have been a waste of money but there is only one way to figure out if it would work for your set up and that is to try it.

Plus we had a great time getting my son out there and seeing how he reacted with the shooting.  It didn't phase him one bit!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 7, 2010)

Carp said:


> How did those Winchester XXs do?



We only shot them once and I was too embarrassed to post the results.  It would have been a dead turkey but it was one of those "lucky pellet" scenarios.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Mar 7, 2010)

killNgrill said:


> my 870sm liked the 2 1/4 #6's with a Indian Creek .665..... i want to try the #7's also .... and eventually some Nitros



I may go with Nitros next year.  I guess if I order them now they will be here by next season! j/k


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 7, 2010)

whitetaco02 said:


> I may go with Nitros next year.  I guess if I order them now they will be here by next season! j/k



I think your #6 pattern is plenty but if you really want Nitros you can order them from wing supply without the wait and run around from Nitro Co.
BTW, I'll take the mag blends off your hands if ya get over around the Athens, Madison area.


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 8, 2010)

Wingsupply has nitros.... but do they only sell em by box of 10?  I will just shoot the hevi's i got i guess.... $68.50 stings a little


----------

